# AT&SF F-unit passenger question



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Would the Santa Fe had run F7 A-B-B-B's in passenger warbonnet service?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_F7


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yes, or even A-B-B-A. Google Ricks Rail archive. Tons of RR photos!


----------

